# How to get rid of foreign motor homes.



## Neckender (Aug 27, 2016)

I just got this off another forum.

Since our last visit to the Stonehaven C&C site all of the foreign motorhomes have disappeared from the sea front, the site warden informed me that the local chip shop and cafe was loosing  trade from locals who were unable to park their cars and buy their fish suppers.
During one night several of the vans had the windows smashed, stones of the beach were found inside some of the vans.
Should send the same squad up to Rosemarie village, the sea front along there is full of foreign campers , littering up the area and parking in front of the actual campsite.

What if we were treated the same when travelling abroad.

John.


----------



## maingate (Aug 27, 2016)

I had a bad feeling about Stonehaven when we pulled in there about 5 years ago. Teenagers were hanging about near us and I felt sure we would get some mischief later on. That was in the large Car Park near the Swimming Pool. I am not the nervous type but have learned to read situations. We moved on, it was no big deal, there are plenty spots up the East side of Scotland.


----------



## barryd (Aug 27, 2016)

Thats disgraceful if its true.  Thankfully I cannot see it happening in mainland Europe where Motorhomes are generally welcome and even if they are not or are parked where they shouldnt be the people there are generally more civilised in their response unlike this kind of criminal and violent activity.

There were as many foreign motorhomes up on the Isle of Arran where I have just returned from a six week trip as Brit vans so clearly we are a more popular destination for EU vans than I thought.  Word travels fast on the various motorhome forums and the British are hoping to boost tourism!

This sort of behaviour does not surprise me here though.  Especially now.


----------



## SteveB48 (Aug 27, 2016)

Just got back from a trip to Scotland. 
We used the caravan club cl at Rosslyn Chapel for a night. About five in the evening a couple came to look at the site ( for future use) and as they held the gate open FIVE (count 'em!) Italian motor homes, hired in Perugia, drove into the small site, which was already full. The owner came out and they all had to reverse out again. Then they went to the Camping and Caravan Club site next door, which was also full. Having turned in there they left, where to we have no idea. 
We'd seen them earlier whilst having a coffee in the town square at Melrose, and their convoy attracted comment from people within earshot. 
Two days later we parked at the Falkirk Wheel. The coach park was full of cars when we arrived but by late evening we were last in a row of six, two Italian, two French and one other Brit.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 27, 2016)

At present foreign motorhome visitors must bring in much welcome income to the ailing Scottish economy. This sort of thing can only deter them as word spreads, they will take their revenue elsewhere (understandably).
Under the SNP Police Scotland have become very ineffective, vandalism such as that described is largely ignored. Ms. Sturgeon and her cohorts seem hell bent on ruining this country with high taxation and poor policing, driving away foreign tourism in this way will just be a little addition to the economic woes.


----------



## alcam (Aug 27, 2016)

2cv said:


> At present foreign motorhome visitors must bring in much welcome income to the ailing Scottish economy. This sort of thing can only deter them as word spreads, they will take their revenue elsewhere (understandably).
> Under the SNP Police Scotland have become very ineffective, vandalism such as that described is largely ignored. Ms. Sturgeon and her cohorts seem hell bent on ruining this country with high taxation and poor policing, driving away foreign tourism in this way will just be a little addition to the economic woes.



Foreign motorhomes being attacked in Stonehaven (or anywhere else) is absolutely 
disgraceful . Shameful behaviour which is an embarrassment to Scotland .
Blaming it on Nicola Sturgeon ? Beyond laughable


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Aug 27, 2016)

Neckender said:


> I just got this off another forum.
> 
> Since our last visit to the Stonehaven C&C site all of the foreign motorhomes have disappeared from the sea front, the site warden informed me that the local chip shop and cafe was loosing  trade from locals who were unable to park their cars and buy their fish suppers.
> During one night several of the vans had the windows smashed, stones of the beach were found inside some of the vans.
> ...




British scum


----------



## Byronic (Aug 27, 2016)

Although the details of the incident at Stonehaven suggests "adult" scrotes to be responsible, it nevertheless also relates to the problem of feral kids looking for trouble. Of course it's not a problem confined to the UK, but in the UK it seems somehow to be endemic in some areas, ingrained, and widespread. At least that has been my experience based on quite extensive travel. 

If I had to choose between overnighting on a French Motorway Aire and overnighting on a Tesco carpark in some UK Town, give me the French Aire any night, I'll take my 1 in a 1000 chance of getting robbed or gassed rather than the high possibility of some kind of late night disturbance in a UK carpark.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 27, 2016)

alcam said:


> Foreign motorhomes being attacked in Stonehaven (or anywhere else) is absolutely
> disgraceful . Shameful behaviour which is an embarrassment to Scotland .
> Blaming it on Nicola Sturgeon ? Beyond laughable



I will explain then why she is to blame. 
Firstly she is largely responsible for the failure that is Police Scotland. People behaving in the way described know that they are very unlikely to face any consequences for their actions. I have personal experience of Police Scotlands' total disregard for investigation of acts of vandalism.
Secondly she has stirred up a nationalistic fervour wherin acts against outsiders are seen by some as acceptable. This grows year by year in various ways. History has shown that nationalist fervour is not a good thing.
Not only motorhome users but tourists in general offer a glimmer of light in Scotlands failing economy. The lack of policing and nationalist fervour under Ms. Sturgeon may snuff this out.
The attack on foreign motorhomers is merely one manifestation of the way nationalism is damaging Scotland.
Not many years ago I think that such an attack on foreign visitors would have been far less likely, Scotland then being a far more welcoming place before nationalism took over.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 28, 2016)

2cv said:


> I will explain then why she is to blame.
> Firstly she is largely responsible for the failure that is Police Scotland. People behaving in the way described know that they are very unlikely to face any consequences for their actions. I have personal experience of Police Scotlands' total disregard for investigation of acts of vandalism.
> Secondly she has stirred up a nationalistic fervour wherin acts against outsiders are seen by some as acceptable. This grows year by year in various ways. History has shown that nationalist fervour is not a good thing.
> Not only motorhome users but tourists in general offer a glimmer of light in Scotlands failing economy. The lack of policing and nationalist fervour under Ms. Sturgeon may snuff this out.
> ...



that woman will bring scotland to its knees . why oh why do you all vote for her . she is a proper little hitler .


----------



## caledonia (Aug 28, 2016)

2cv said:


> I will explain then why she is to blame.
> Firstly she is largely responsible for the failure that is Police Scotland. People behaving in the way described know that they are very unlikely to face any consequences for their actions. I have personal experience of Police Scotlands' total disregard for investigation of acts of vandalism.
> Secondly she has stirred up a nationalistic fervour wherin acts against outsiders are seen by some as acceptable. This grows year by year in various ways. History has shown that nationalist fervour is not a good thing.
> Not only motorhome users but tourists in general offer a glimmer of light in Scotlands failing economy. The lack of policing and nationalist fervour under Ms. Sturgeon may snuff this out.
> ...



Do you actually live in the real world. It was scumbags throwing stones. Nicola couldn't throw a stone that far, so I don't know why she's to blame. Why do people insist on turning an informative thread into a political one.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 28, 2016)

caledonia said:


> Do you actually live in the real world. It was scumbags throwing stones. Nicola couldn't throw a stone that far, so I don't know why she's to blame. Why do people insist on turning an informative thread into a political one.



Because verbal stones are easyer to throw.


----------



## caledonia (Aug 28, 2016)

The problem with Stonehaven is motorhomes are infringing on people's rights. Lots of open spaces in Scotland without congregating on a seafront. Park responsibly and you will be fine. Pi55 off the locals and they will take the law into their own hands. Very surprised similar hasn't happened at North Berwick.


----------



## alcam (Aug 28, 2016)

noahtent said:


> Rangers fan?
> 
> Ex forces??
> 
> ...



Not sure I understand your post . Are you saying these attacks were made by Rangers fans or ex-forces ? If you are suggesting I am one of those then you couldn't be more wrong


----------



## alcam (Aug 28, 2016)

2cv said:


> I will explain then why she is to blame.
> Firstly she is largely responsible for the failure that is Police Scotland. People behaving in the way described know that they are very unlikely to face any consequences for their actions. I have personal experience of Police Scotlands' total disregard for investigation of acts of vandalism.
> Secondly she has stirred up a nationalistic fervour wherin acts against outsiders are seen by some as acceptable. This grows year by year in various ways. History has shown that nationalist fervour is not a good thing.
> Not only motorhome users but tourists in general offer a glimmer of light in Scotlands failing economy. The lack of policing and nationalist fervour under Ms. Sturgeon may snuff this out.
> ...



Re Police Scotland this is simply , in my experience , not the case . Policing , and most branches of public service , changed dramatically when the emphasis was placed on producing good 'stats' . These stats did not reflect , in any way , efficiency or improvements in policing etc . I had experience of this and can assure you it all happened way before Police Scotland .


'The attack on foreign motorhomers is merely one manifestation of the way nationalism is damaging Scotland' this is just a nonsensical statement backed up without a shred of evidence . This kind of small-minded , nasty behaviour has , unfortunately , always been with us . 
I would revise my description of your thread but I don't know what is beyond beyond laughable


----------



## alcam (Aug 28, 2016)

You should be very concerned David , I cannot disagree with one word of your post . I'm , personally , extremely worried by this .


----------



## alanojones (Aug 28, 2016)

*Stonehaven*

I can't find any reports of this locally and I can't work out why parking on the seafront would block access to the chippy, which is some distance away. The seafront parking is , however directly in front of the C and C site. Any ideas ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2016)

Will we be classed as foreign motorhomers from Englandshire when we go up in a couple of weeks


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 28, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Will we be classed as foreign motorhomers from Englandshire when we go up in a couple of weeks



Might be worth getting those drop down mesh screens like the police use on their riot buses - exterior of course, to keep Win happy.


----------



## maingate (Aug 28, 2016)

I have taken precautions for our upcoming Scottish tour and fitted most of these security devices.

Roof Mounted Protection Products - motorhomefruitcakes


----------



## n brown (Aug 28, 2016)

i'm going up in my new stealth camper-nobody will notice me - it's the safest way


----------



## Robmac (Aug 28, 2016)

n brown said:


> i'm going up in my new stealth camper-nobody will notice me - it's the safest way View attachment 45825



Tsk tsk. Not wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## alcam (Aug 28, 2016)

runnach said:


> She is to blame as she heads up the government that pushed through merging all Scottish police forces. It really has been a disaster, more so when Chief Constable House, was running his regime. I have two officer friends, who stuck it out for a while, then retired, as the force was renamed police Jokeland and they had had enough. House destroyed good practise, employed by, for example, Lothian and Borders Force, it was House way, or no way, he was deeply embedded in running the force as he did when he was high heed yin for Strathclyde. Employees also name the force, Police Glasgow.
> 
> I also have two friends employed at local call centre, the stresses they are under are immense. In recent past, civvies made redundant, to be replaced by beat bobbies. It really is a bloody mess. Another example, greasy spoon food container at Newtonloan Toll, broken into, three day later, cop arrives, who is based in Galashiels. It really is a disaster and, the neds know this, which is why some committed crimes are not bothered about, in other words, perps get away with their crime with impunity.
> 
> ...



Sorry I had a lot of dealings with ' Lothian and Borders police' professionally and whatever they were practising was not good .


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Aug 28, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Tsk tsk. Not wearing a seatbelt.



But you can recognise him from the haircut


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 28, 2016)

I now know how to blend in              :dance:


----------



## barryd (Aug 28, 2016)

maingate said:


> I have taken precautions for our upcoming Scottish tour and fitted most of these security devices.
> 
> Roof Mounted Protection Products - motorhomefruitcakes



Very wise that man.  I would suggest you also carry the Gas Attack protection products as well.  Gas Attack Products - motorhomefruitcakes

As Scotland is soon to become the Peoples European Republic of Scotlandshire when it stays in the EU in order to fit in with those Johnny Foreigner types their criminals are quickly adapting to funny foreign ways and going around gassing motorhomers.  Be warned and stay safe!


----------



## caledonia (Aug 28, 2016)

Wildcampers being stoned in thier motorhomes! That's just wrong on all counts. :angel:


----------



## barryd (Aug 28, 2016)

I just came back from six weeks on the Isle of Arran.  We used to go there a lot but have not been up for six years, preferring to travel in mainland Europe.

It always appeared very motorhome friendly but I did pick up on a few reports in the local media this year of a few complaints about motorhomes on the island and whilst most people I talked to were fine with us I did notice one or two grumps that seemed less than happy with their presence.  One woman walked past our van one morning walking her dog and made a sarcastic remark about the campsite being full then. 

A few in the reports I read reckoned the cheaper fairs had brought an influx of motorhomes to the island but I didnt witness any such thing.  Being peak season there were a fair few but most nights we were parked up on our own or with one other van at most.  The most we ended up parked with was two German vans on one night. I was glad to see so many foreign vans though.  I just hope that this incident in Stonehaven was an isolated one.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 28, 2016)

the real problem is the ex campsite dwellers putting out awnings ,bbq,s etc loads chairs and tables and mats on the ground . they behave as if they are on a campsite . 
they are the real problem . 
just parking for the odd night etc nobody cares about . 
there is and as been for the last 20 yrs a breed of act like your on a campsite m,homer and its getting worse every year. 
its no longer a minority its the majority.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 28, 2016)

Stoning of motorhomes. Is Scotland heading to be the new Saudi Arabia.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 28, 2016)

mind you can get stoned in many places . 
but dont tell every one they will all want some .


----------



## Byronic (Aug 28, 2016)

Things could get really tough for anyone with SUNNY written on their van, someone these days is bound to read it as SUNNI.

Any van with a "Sunny Days Are Here Again" sticker on it is plainly asking for trouble


----------



## alcam (Aug 28, 2016)

noahtent said:


> I was suggesting to you that perhaps 2cv was/is in one or two of the sections of society I mentioned.
> Both tend to have a rather jaundiced view of the SNP.
> Sorry I didn't make it clearer.



Cheers . I often have a jaundiced view of SNP/LAB/CON etc and many times have thought they should all good and throw sh*te at themselves . Never occurred to me to blame them for throwing stones  at motorhomes . If it did happen ?


----------



## alcam (Aug 28, 2016)

runnach said:


> Like many large organisations, customer satisfaction will matter depending what level you are dealing with. Lads I know were drug squad, eventually they were leading figures in the setting up of the SDEA. They got pissed off, with the "House" way, they wrapped. Which is a great loss to drug enforcement.
> 
> Take a bow our Scottish government.



As I was saying earlier , in my experience, the rot had set in a lot earlier . Not saying Police Scotland helped , or hindered , but problem was already there . I do know a few polis and the complaints I hear from them are same as any workforce when change happens . Workers , mostly , don't like change . 
Going by lots of stuff I hear from down south it doesn't seem much different anywhere


----------



## pughed2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*crime*

will not tolerate any form of crime whether affecting local property or motorhome, irrespective. in regular contact with police who appreciate, helping to put an end to such activities. full timing, so out seeing it all.......steve bristol


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, this thread makes me glad I bought an ex police riot van.
Armoured sides, 10mm thick perspex side & back windows, a 15mm thick windscreen, fire extinguishers under floor, smoke/gas extraction system, a 40mm thick floor & a slightly up rated engine plus a few other bits that I have to sort.

But, why do people think it's ok to do something that will piss everyone off,
can't we try to get along with each other & not judge someone because they seem different.
Well, no we can't. We have to be seen to be doing the right thing, so we do what everyone else does, just to fit in!

It's like, oh there's a motorhome, let's chuck stuff at them, like the kids in last nights paper did.
Or, oh, there's a bunch of kids, no doubt they'll be up to no good, like the ones reported in the news last night.

Are we really this gullible!!!

Phill


----------



## vwalan (Aug 28, 2016)

runnach said:


> Until councils follow, for example, French practise towards MH's, nothing will change within the UK.
> 
> You would think at least some councils would have a modicum of business sense, to understand most MH owners have a good level of disposable income, which would be of benefit to their region. Installing Aire like safe havens, similar to France, would help.
> 
> I guess councils much prefer the nerds to win.



but motor homes were not allowed on campsites at one time . 60,s 70,s . .france had very few caravans , tents ruled on campsites . .as m,homes ,campervans came along there was no where for them to stop. due to the growth . m,home clubs ,manufacturers got together and with some local councils aires started . there were only a few to start with . a few vineyards joined in . ideal free but you will buy my wine . nod nod . later it just got more and more . many you only payed if you wanted water . then it became a small charge . 
some gave free electric in the 90,
it wasnt councils that really thought of it . but it stopped the chucking bags of rubbish and tipping of toilets in public in france . 
the 80,s were the start of it all.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 29, 2016)

barryd said:


> Very wise that man.  I would suggest you also carry the Gas Attack protection products as well.  Gas Attack Products - motorhomefruitcakes
> 
> As Scotland is soon to become the Peoples European Republic of Scotlandshire when it stays in the EU in order to fit in with those Johnny Foreigner types their criminals are quickly adapting to funny foreign ways and going around gassing motorhomers.  Be warned and stay safe!



Nae use tae me, as my ex would be happy to tell anyone ... I pharrrt a lot and would never get any sleep.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 29, 2016)

barryd said:


> I just came back from six weeks on the Isle of Arran.  We used to go there a lot but have not been up for six years, preferring to travel in mainland Europe.
> 
> It always appeared very motorhome friendly but I did pick up on a few reports in the local media this year of a few complaints about motorhomes on the island and whilst most people I talked to were fine with us I did notice one or two grumps that seemed less than happy with their presence.  One woman walked past our van one morning walking her dog and made a sarcastic remark about the campsite being full then.
> 
> A few in the reports I read reckoned the cheaper fairs had brought an influx of motorhomes to the island but I didnt witness any such thing.  Being peak season there were a fair few but most nights we were parked up on our own or with one other van at most.  The most we ended up parked with was two German vans on one night. I was glad to see so many foreign vans though.  I just hope that this incident in Stonehaven was an isolated one.



Ha ha ... I find this hilarious ... the only one time I have ever heard of any criticism re. wild camping was years ago when a young couple from Skye camped at Toscaig one night ... the person staying in a local house had the effrontery to tell them that they were stealing money from the Applecross campsite by pitching their tent there instead of using the campsite ... I took one look at him and told him that if he was planning on saying anything to me then I'd regard it as a threat and would have him arrested for disturbing the peace and for putting me in fear for my safety ... he effed off then ... why is this funny?

He was a bloody Sassenach!

Re. the *ALLEGED* incident in Stoney, I say alleged as I can find no mention of it in any of the local press which would cover a story like that ... I find it kinda hard to believe ... the beach in front of the campsite is sand and I don't believe for one minute that any such thing would happen without people nearby getting involved in stopping it bloody quickly!  If anything, even remotely, like this has happened, then I'd be more liable to believe it was done in retribution for some act rather than mindless vandalism.


----------



## runnach (Aug 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> the real problem is the ex campsite dwellers putting out awnings ,bbq,s etc loads chairs and tables and mats on the ground . they behave as if they are on a campsite .
> they are the real problem .
> just parking for the odd night etc nobody cares about .
> there is and as been for the last 20 yrs a breed of act like your on a campsite m,homer and its getting worse every year.
> its no longer a minority its the majority.



I agree with every word, People here brag how they visited x, had a wonderful time and spent **** all....Of course they don't fill with water from a Free ...free is the important word, Churchyard ,garage public toilet that locals are paying for. Consult local doctors and take their time if they fall ill naturally this all puts pressure on the locality.dump their shite in the local bogs

Some  of the behaviour borders on mental illness, and we expect some even demand we are welcome with open arms.

I like a bargain like everyone else, but still important our argument is fair 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 29, 2016)

channa said:


> I agree with every word, People here brag how they visited x, had a wonderful time and spent **** all....Of course they don't fill with water from a Free ...free is the important word, Churchyard ,garage public toilet that locals are paying for. Consult local doctors and take their time if they fall ill naturally this all puts pressure on the locality.dump their shite in the local bogs
> 
> Some  of the behaviour borders on mental illness, and we expect some even demand we are welcome with open arms.
> 
> ...



channa i agree with you far too many nowadays use wilding as an excuse to get a freeby holliday  ,but with a motorhome costing upwards of 20k your not skint if you can afford one of those for weekends and a couple of holls a year as many are used for ,thats unless there chuckied up to the eyeballs as i assume a good few may be . wilding used to be spending a few days or a week or two visiting different places ,touring its called ,something a motor home is meant for in my eyes . you visit a place enjoy it and spend a night tucked away somewhere then move on  nobody gives a dam then .but nowadays its turn up at the coast and expect to turn a carpark or area  at the side of a beach into a makeshift camp site for a week end or even the week  it pisses me of and i love motorhomes if i cannot get parked up for half a dozen vans  are parked with awnings out a load of garden furniture adorning the place with barbies on full whack .its not only silly but selfish, mind you thats life now think of number one to hell with the rest . as for water ,ok i used garages when we lived in our van topped up when i refuelled  i believe thats still possible and acceptable . we used bottled water for drinking few pence a bottle .  dumping your so called black waste well we had to use public loos still acceptable in my eyes if you dont use the chemical blue stuff and you clean any spillage up ,many couldent give a toss ,we had a thetford job portaloo thing if you have a modern waste tank or the like ,use a site for a night empty then top up off you go many sites for a few quid hardly breaks the bank .when we lived in the van it was very rare we stayed in one place more than a couple of nights  we moved around different night stops even if we were in the same area for a while .theres a way to wild and then theres wild camping ,ive always thought the camping bit is uncalled for ,if you want to camp use a camp site . the only bit i disagree with is the use of behaviour bordering on mental illness  no there not mental , mabey free loading ,selfish couldent give a toss exept for number one ,yes ,but not mental .there the ones that give motor homers a bad name ,there the ones that get locals that pissed of that they turn to violence quite often throwing stones and whatever they can lay there hands on ,there the ones that get councils to ban motor homes .we park for the night and move on  not camp .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

wasnt knocking the french councils . i just get the sense that many dont understand why or how the aires system started . 
once folk get the idea that france was different to uk back then it tells a different story.
yes i have been involved trying to get aires etc started in uk but generally uk folk dont want them . its seen as looking after rich folk. jealousy etc . but then come on we only have to watch benidorm on tv to see how non m,home folk behave . 
plus we see how the french behave with m,homes in spain etc . puts off lots of locals wanting m,homes parked up. 
mind last few winters the germans and dutch have made the french seem tidy.


----------



## barryd (Aug 29, 2016)

I think you make a valid point David.   The selfishness works both ways.  People mention wilders being selfish and free loaders but the territorial attitude of some none motorhomers is worse.  How many reports have we seen in news papers about people complaining about motorhomers "Getting a free holiday" or a "Free view".  Not in my back yard!!!  I think a lot of the issues boil down to money.  Some Brits cannot stand to see someone getting something that they assume is a freebee and jealousy is rife here.   You dont see that in mainland Europe.  The Motorhome carries a certain amount of respect and admiration.  Here we are no more than free loading travellers.  Its one reason I prefer to travel abroad than here.

This year is the first in 8 years we have not spent summer out of the UK and chose a six week trip to the Isle of Arran.  Even there I happened to come across an article where someone was complaining about motorhomes.  The local paper referred to them as a menace.  Most people I talked to seemed ok but we had a couple of grumps and one woman walking her dog made a sarcy comment about the campsite must be full then.  It is true we wilded all the time whilst there.  I hate campsites and the island is full of lovely wild spots and never that busy.  Water is available in most places and there are even two proper free Elsan disposal points on the island now which is great.  I never felt as free and easy as I do on the mainland in Europe though.  We spent a fair chunk of cash over six weeks though.  Way more than your average tourist in a normal one or two week stay.

I just hardly bother trying to find places in England though apart from a couple of known spots.  Its just not enjoyable.  Sadly I think the situation in the UK for wilders will just get worse not better.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

camp for weeks . pile rubbish by the roadside or just leave it lying around . spread out awnings ,mats chairs tables over the pavements . even block roads . usually travel in groups and just take over carparks or quiet streets . 
mind dutch /germans are getting bad . its like we cant do it in our country but this is spain we will do as we like . 
of course since 2007 the numbers have really gone up. probably trebled . plus many french arent going to morocco now as it seems some insurers wont cover them. mind bet morocco is pleased they strolled around there as if it was still french ruled . 
of course now france is charging more for aires more are going south to spain.
i spend very little time in the british areas . thats another disater. 
the french dont seem to be in them either . but certainly in spanish coastal villages they are upsetting many.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

forget british rules its in spain. 
Motorhomes: Parking or Camping? | N332 - Driving In Spain
this is a spanish police internet site set up to help other folk. 
scroll down and read some of the bottom bits . its spanish rules etc . 
when police come and say stop doing this or that they are correct . 
dont put things out and they go past usually wave and smile . 
sometimes they say move no camping . we can then show them the spanish rules and say arrest me i want a phone call. they soon go away.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

also in winter you dont go too far inland . its freezing and can be two foot of snow . 
remember spain is on a very high plain . 
sometimes only 4 miles in and you are higher than ben nevis . 
you stand on a beach looking inland dressed in swimming costume and snow capped mountains surround where you are . even way down in almeria or gibralter . its incredible . if your into skiing spain is great .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

yes but as many places dont have aires or the use of things outside is in inappropriate places ,thats the trouble . plus they take up a big area in a carpark . very often making a wagon train type circle . 
hope you dont think i,m knocking your views . just trying to let folk understand how not to upset locals . 
it really does get bad in some places in winter . 
some areas it can be hundreds parked up along beach fronts .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

for portugal here is a similar story.
CampingCar Portugal
again its invaded in winter with thousands of m,homes . 
its along way from traveling as a kid in the early 60,s with my parents . if we saw ten m,homes all winter we thought it was alot.


----------



## Aquaticaquarian (Aug 29, 2016)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Ha ha ... I find this hilarious ... the only one time I have ever heard of any criticism re. wild camping was years ago when a young couple from Skye camped at Toscaig one night ... the person staying in a local house had the effrontery to tell them that they were stealing money from the Applecross campsite by pitching their tent there instead of using the campsite ... I took one look at him and told him that if he was planning on saying anything to me then I'd regard it as a threat and would have him arrested for disturbing the peace and for putting me in fear for my safety ... he effed off then ... why is this funny?
> 
> He was a bloody Sassenach!
> 
> Re. the *ALLEGED* incident in Stoney, I say alleged as I can find no mention of it in any of the local press which would cover a story like that ... I find it kinda hard to believe ...* the beach in front of the campsite is sand* and I don't believe for one minute that any such thing would happen without people nearby getting involved in stopping it bloody quickly!  If anything, even remotely, like this has happened, then I'd be more liable to believe it was done in retribution for some act rather than mindless vandalism.



The beach in front of Stonehaven campsite is a mixture of both sand and stones/boulders, it's a common occurrence during stormy weather for the stones to be washed up onto the road. However as I live locally I have not heard of any such incident either although it's not to say it didn't happen it may not have been widely publicised as it's not the sort of thing the people of Stonehaven would like have advertised as a lot of local establishments rely on the summer trade that ALL tourists bring regardless if they are motorhome owners or not.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

actually they like the big trucks . its the posh modern m,homes that cause so much trouble . the big trucks actually have more respect for the locals . 
plus many have been going for years and know the locals . 
we stop in quiet villages away from tourists and locals bring us oranges or veg from their allotments . we also get invited to village functions . mind some i have known the families since i was a kid . the real spanish locals dont feel the converted trucks etc are rich folk taking advantage but real working people making use of what they have . like me i have used my trailer for 16yrs now . lots know it . 
plus we very often do park where some commercial drivers park so try to blend in a bit. 
in spain its very common for drivers to take trucks home and park up in villages etc .


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

there are places that cater. last year in cullera they opened up a beach car park area and at times over a thousand m,homes were there. the ground had been used by a nightclub for a pop festival a few weeks earlier and the club owner had a word with the mayor to let m,homes use it . i can only think it did bring money into the town.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

Google Maps
have a look there .not quite american style . but i can say a very good bikers bar/cafe up on the front . 
mind they do like back patches . hee hee
or this Google Maps
think i made a mistake with the first one.
got it wrong again . but its the beach by the river in cullera in spain . ha ha


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

you must have street viewed . well it was free and loads liked it . we stopped a couple of days but it was too crowded for me . 
at one time would only be half a dozen vans .


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 29, 2016)

Aquaticaquarian said:


> The beach in front of Stonehaven campsite is a mixture of both sand and stones/boulders, it's a common occurrence during stormy weather for the stones to be washed up onto the road. However as I live locally I have not heard of any such incident either although it's not to say it didn't happen it may not have been widely publicised as it's not the sort of thing the people of Stonehaven would like have advertised as a lot of local establishments rely on the summer trade that ALL tourists bring regardless if they are motorhome owners or not.



Thanks Aquaticaquarian, I stand corrected re. the beach ... I thought it was all sand.


----------



## barryd (Aug 29, 2016)

vwalan said:


> Google Maps
> have a look there .not quite american style . but i can say a very good bikers bar/cafe up on the front .
> mind they do like back patches . hee hee
> or this Google Maps
> ...



Is that one of the better ones Alan?  If so I think I made the right call last November heading back into France when I was in Catalonia.  Why anyone would want to stay on a bit of scruffy waste land in Spain surrounded by ugly buildings is beyond me.

I dont get why anyone would want to "wild" amongst loads of other vans anyway.  I though the whole point was to find remote places on your own away from it all.  I dont mind sharing an Aire as long as there is plenty of space and preferably grass to relax on but from what I have seen of some of these so called wild spots in Spain I think ill continue to give the south a swerve.  I am sure there are some decent isolated places that we would like but ive not seen much evidence of them.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2016)

certainly not one of the better ones . 
it was ok about ten years ago. as i said great biker bar close by. 
it has been getting a crowd in later years but last winter because of the land clearing for the pop festival it became the biggest area i know of in spain . 
the town is ok . lidl etc and nice views out by the lighthouse etc . we used to stop at the other end of the town 25 yrs ago but that got built on . some good garages in town and a couple of switched on m,bike garages . also used to be nice on top of the hill by the town near a big radio mast but thats dodgy now police move you on . but like many places its changed there are still a few ok places . we know a chap that owns owns one of the garages so stop on his land sometimes . he is english and lived out there years . 
interesting by the river though lots ships etc going in and out .


----------



## alcam (Aug 29, 2016)

runnach said:


> I looked forward to our change/merge. In theory, course duplication removed, IT licenses would cost less under one banner, one HR dept, and so on. The only ones who have scored, were senior manager, who got out with a lot of wonga!!
> 
> Government took their eye of the ball, they put the wheels in motion, then sat back as 135k principles, some with less than 2 year at post, left with handsome payouts. Government money is easy money, as they do not have to earn it.
> 
> Down south will be same, rather be up here if anything did kick off, *not as many bams*, proportionately of course!!



Take it you don't live in Niddrie !


----------



## Byronic (Aug 29, 2016)

Just a few observations and opinions, not an opinion on other people's camping habits.

It is true that freecamps such as at Cullera, Cala de Mijas, and Almerimar can hardly be described as picturesque, can't even sight the sea at Calli and Cala even though it's only 50m distant.

But the people that frequent these sites {mainly pensioners in the winter) as you might expect are generally gregarious types, they enjoy company, chit chat, shared barbies and drinkies,  someone to look after the van when they take perro for a walk and all  somewhere warm and sunny. I doubt whether the surroundings figure uppermost in their considerations within reason. Likewise whatever term is used to describe their activities and if it isn't wildcamping hardly matters, the term seems to have differing meanings  just depends who's using it. After all parking up somewhere remote and alone rarely justifies "wild" in the description

I cannot imagine many of these campers much fancy having to find somewhere isolated or remote, never mind safe, every few days.  After all they do have something like 5 months to pass, not a 3 week summer sojourn or an earnest Grand Tour.
Different strokes and all that.

Has any one considered that 1000 campers in one place for a month may be preferable in a number of ways rather having 1000 campers moving every few days.


----------



## kennyh (Aug 29, 2016)

Mmm, I live in Stonehaven and have not heard anything about this. I walk the dog along beach every morning and there are still lots of motorhomes using the front to park overnight. Also, the spaces by the chip shop( best in the UK by the way) are all marked bays, nose in to the kerb style, so I've never seen any vans there. They tend to be further along towards the outdoor pool and caravan site. Stonehaven is a very welcoming town that appreciates the tourists that throng to this east coast gem regardless of their mode of transport.


----------



## alcam (Aug 30, 2016)

kennyh said:


> Mmm, I live in Stonehaven and have not heard anything about this. I walk the dog along beach every morning and there are still lots of motorhomes using the front to park overnight. Also, the spaces by the chip shop( best in the UK by the way) are all marked bays, nose in to the kerb style, so I've never seen any vans there. They tend to be further along towards the outdoor pool and caravan site. Stonehaven is a very welcoming town that appreciates the tourists that throng to this east coast gem regardless of their mode of transport.



Interesting . Curious about original source for this 'story' . 
There have been several tales on this site when an OP has quoted from a thread on another 
site (gassing etc) . Maybe posters should reveal their sources . FREE NICOLA NOW !


----------



## vwalan (Aug 30, 2016)

actually lidl is way out at the other end of town . couldnt be further away really . 
but the espanade walks and beach walks are great . or cross the river and be in a different world as well. hardly much there . 
its easy to take the mickey but if away 5-6months its nice sometimes to have varied places to stop. 
some you just keep going because no hassle or its near a lake and fish swim by in the afternoon. 
we go to one lake just see the cranes . can be 50,000 birds . we were told one year there were 30,000 at the time we were there. last winter we saw the first ones arriving . big V of birds flying in one after another . fantastic . but nothing else there . google laguna gallocanta . 
we go up to see kenspain and come down cherry valley another fantastic sight . the colours etc mind blowing . plus ken and his family are great. 
takes alsorts to make the world complete .


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Aug 30, 2016)

kennyh said:


> Mmm, I live in Stonehaven and have not heard anything about this. I walk the dog along beach every morning and there are still lots of motorhomes using the front to park overnight. Also, the spaces by the chip shop( best in the UK by the way) are all marked bays, nose in to the kerb style, so I've never seen any vans there. They tend to be further along towards the outdoor pool and caravan site. Stonehaven is a very welcoming town that appreciates the tourists that throng to this east coast gem regardless of their mode of transport.



Yeah, I'm kinda fond of Stoney too, and I found it very hard to believe this story as well.


----------



## TJBi (Aug 30, 2016)

The same has been known to happen elsewhere, a local driver in the Gironde being a case in point today.  :mad1::mad2:

Tom


----------



## alcam (Aug 30, 2016)

Neckender said:


> I just got this off another forum.
> 
> Since our last visit to the Stonehaven C&C site all of the foreign motorhomes have disappeared from the sea front, the site warden informed me that the local chip shop and cafe was loosing  trade from locals who were unable to park their cars and buy their fish suppers.
> During one night several of the vans had the windows smashed, stones of the beach were found inside some of the vans.
> ...



So did all the information come from the 'site warden' ? Can I ask which forum this was from ?


----------



## TJBi (Aug 30, 2016)

No problems on the A10/A630, it was on the diversion off the D1215 onto country roads.

Tom


----------

